# Stair curb?????



## fehujber (May 21, 2012)

Here we go again looking for another lost section, except, I am stopping to verify, before, I quote a vanishing code section. I am currently dealing with the 2009 IRC (PA is in the dark ages) there was in older versions a requirement that an opening direct between a garage and basement neede to be elevated above the floor, to prevent fumes and exhaust from migrating down to the lower level. Is it gone or has it moved to an undisclosed location.:banghd This isn't a problem as everything here is on slabs, just an inner office debate.


----------



## steveray (May 21, 2012)

Old timers here talk about 4"......haven't seen it in an "I" code........


----------



## jj1289 (May 21, 2012)

It used to be a requirement in the CABO codes


----------



## GBrackins (May 21, 2012)

It is not in the 2009 IRC code, I even inquired about this and was told it was decided that since the garage slab had to slope towards the over head doors it was felt that any gasoline vapors would follow the slope of the slab. I said, "Great if the door into the dwelling was at the rear of the garage, but what about those that have the entrance near the front of the garage?" Didn't get much of a response. As a designer I still indicate it in my design.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 21, 2012)

It is important to understand that the IRC contains coverage for what is conventional and common in residential construction practice. While the IRC will provide all of the needed coverage for most residential construction, it might not address construction practices and systems that are atypical or rarely encountered in the industry. Sections such as R301.1.3, R301.2.2, R320.1, R322.1, N1101.2, M1301.1, G2401.1, P2601.1 and E3401.2 refer to other codes either as an alternative to the provisions of the IRC or where the IRC lacks coverage for a particular type of structure, design, system, appliance or method of construction. In other words, the IRC is meant to be all inclusive for typical residential construction and it relies on other codes only where alternatives are desired or where the code lacks coverage for the uncommon aspect of residential construction. Of course, the IRC constantly evolves to address new technologies and construction practices that were once uncommon, but now common.

Since the IRC lacks coverage in this area I would defer the the IMC



2009 IRC

M1301.1 Scope.

The provisions of this chapter shall govern the installation of mechanical systems not specifically covered in other chapters applicable to mechanical systems. Installations of mechanical appliances, equipment and systems not addressed by this code shall comply with the applicable provisions of the International Mechanical Code and the International Fuel Gas Code. 

2009 IMC

[F] 502.9.5.5.2 Basements and pits.

Class I liquids shall not be stored or used within a building having a basement or pit into which flammable vapors can travel, unless such area is provided with ventilation designed to prevent the accumulation of flammable vapors therein. 

Don't store Class I liquids or design a ventilation system to prevent accumulation of vapors.


----------



## north star (May 21, 2012)

** * * **

Input from an unsubstantiated resource states that the

"raised curb" was a requirement from the 1993 Edition

of the BOCA code, Section 407.4 & 407.5.....There's

nothing in the I-codes that requires it.

*+ + + +*


----------



## rogerpa (May 21, 2012)

The requirement was in BOCA, under private garages, from at least 1975 through 1996.

1996 BOCA

407.5 Door sills: The sills of all door openings between private garages and adjacent interior spaces shall be raised not less than 4 inches (102 mm) above the garage floor.

This requirement was not in CABO (1995) and did not survive the transition to the IRC.


----------



## brudgers (May 21, 2012)

The very real trip hazard created by a change in level is far more deadly than the speculative theory of gasoline vapors.

  More than five times as many people die from falls as are killed in all dwelling fires each year.

  Never mind the impact that the step has on accessibility among an aging population.


----------



## fehujber (May 22, 2012)

This whole discussion grew out of a conversation over whether or not the code was becoming more or less restrictive. Like I said most houses here are on slabs or crawl spaces.


----------

